# Team leads



## Kakisadan (Nov 3, 2022)

Do team leads get a bonus if they are constantly hitting plan above and beyond? And by beyond, I mean +6000 over plan.


----------



## NKG (Nov 3, 2022)

Kakisadan said:


> Do team leads get a bonus if they are constantly hitting plan above and beyond? And by beyond, I mean +6000 over plan.


Are you making pay roll?


----------



## WHS (Nov 4, 2022)

NKG said:


> Are you making pay roll?


Not likely


----------



## Avocadioo (Nov 4, 2022)

Kakisadan said:


> Do team leads get a bonus if they are constantly hitting plan above and beyond? And by beyond, I mean +6000 over plan.


Or no. Wait here’s a cookie


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 4, 2022)

DC team leads are progression, they do not qualify for a bonus baes on role.


----------



## Luck (Nov 4, 2022)

Kakisadan said:


> Do team leads get a bonus if they are constantly hitting plan above and beyond? And by beyond, I mean +6000 over plan.


No. And in fact, while it sounds impressive, going over plan is a form of waste and is actually considered a negative. 
Sometimes we do it anyway for reasons like keeping backlogs low, but it is not in of itself a good thing.


----------



## MrT (Nov 4, 2022)

Yeah I'm sure all the stores appreciate all the extra work your giving them while trying to set and push all of seasonal, mini, and amp gifting, all while salvaging out Halloween and making space for all the extra toy frieght and black Friday shippers. Slight sarcasm here as I have no idea how doing over plan would actually affect the stores.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah I'm sure all the stores appreciate all the extra work your giving them while trying to set and push all of seasonal, mini, and amp gifting, all while salvaging out Halloween and making space for all the extra toy frieght and black Friday shippers. Slight sarcasm here as I have no idea how doing over plan would actually affect the stores.


This is DC thread


----------



## WHS (Nov 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah I'm sure all the stores appreciate all the extra work your giving them while trying to set and push all of seasonal, mini, and amp gifting, all while salvaging out Halloween and making space for all the extra toy frieght and black Friday shippers. Slight sarcasm here as I have no idea how doing over plan would actually affect the stores.


Blame the buyers at corporate not us.  The extra freight gets forced out because of poor planning by corporate.  Stores don’t get freight on time if we physically can’t receive if it in a timely manner


----------



## MrT (Nov 4, 2022)

WHS said:


> Blame the buyers at corporate not us.  The extra freight gets forced out because of poor planning by corporate.  Stores don’t get freight on time if we physically can’t receive if it in a timely manner


Yeah I'm not blaming you guys I'm just saying if there doing over plan and sending out stuff early there is only so much space we can keep stuff.  Especially with two big sets back to back.  Every problem I have had this year has been related to not enough room in the backroom


----------



## WHS (Nov 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah I'm not blaming you guys I'm just saying if there doing over plan and sending out stuff early there is only so much space we can keep stuff.  Especially with two big sets back to back.  Every problem I have had this year has been related to not enough room in the backroom


Nothing goes out “early”.  Over plan is simply referring to what our outbound team can handle for the day.  If day shift goes over plan it usually means night shift has less work.  The labels we pick for the day are predetermined.  

and I get it.  I worked in the stores for 5 years.  But we are so upside in capacity I guarantee I’d rather deal with your back room issues any day.  If we don’t send out what we do,  we can’t receive anything.  We don’t receive freight on time you guys don’t get anything in a timely manner.  Halloween goes clearance you can’t set Christmas because we’re behind


----------



## MrT (Nov 4, 2022)

WHS said:


> Nothing goes out “early”.  Over plan is simply referring to what our outbound team can handle for the day.  If day shift goes over plan it usually means night shift has less work.  The labels we pick for the day are predetermined.
> 
> and I get it.  I worked in the stores for 5 years.  But we are so upside in capacity I guarantee I’d rather deal with your back room issues any day.  If we don’t send out what we do,  we can’t receive anything.  We don’t receive freight on time you guys don’t get anything in a timely manner.  Halloween goes clearance you can’t set Christmas because we’re behind


Yeah I understand what your saying too but unless you worked in a store in the last year this is nothing like I've ever seen.  15 years at Target in multiple stores here.  That's what I was asking about the over plan because I don't work in a DC.  I'm assuming that is what would cause the DC to add trucks to the stores though.  Needing to keep inventory flowing.  I wish there was a DC closer to me I would like to learn more about that side of spot.


----------



## WHS (Nov 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah I understand what your saying too but unless you worked in a store in the last year this is nothing like I've ever seen.  15 years at Target in multiple stores here.  That's what I was asking about the over plan because I don't work in a DC.  I'm assuming that is what would cause the DC to add trucks to the stores though.  Needing to keep inventory flowing.  I wish there was a DC closer to me I would like to learn more about that side of spot.


We have daily generated drops of labels split between the day and night shift.  Occasionally we have AER which are additional stuff that comes in later.   AER isn’t usually that much.  We dictate none of it.   Only print the labels and go from there

We don’t add trucks like what you’re assuming.  Sometimes we’re forced to send smaller trucks out early simply because we’re low on trailers.  But if you get 5-6 trucks in a week you were always going to get those trucks.  It’s simply the freight generated by the fulfillment system

We have far less control over what you guys get than what most team members in the stores think

But if you have any questions you’re welcome to come here and ask


----------



## MrT (Nov 4, 2022)

WHS said:


> We have daily generated drops of labels split between the day and night shift.  Occasionally we have AER which are additional stuff that comes in later.   AER isn’t usually that much.  We dictate none of it.   Only print the labels and go from there
> 
> We don’t add trucks like what you’re assuming.  Sometimes we’re forced to send smaller trucks out early simply because we’re low on trailers.  But if you get 5-6 trucks in a week you were always going to get those trucks.  It’s simply the freight generated by the fulfillment system
> 
> ...


Yeah but from my pov we get a trailer schedule and then trailers would get added on top of those.  I don't assume any people have control over what is sent.  Anything this size must be computer generated based on algorithms.  I'm more or less just curious/interested in how the DC operates I don't really have specific questions.


----------



## WHS (Nov 4, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah but from my pov we get a trailer schedule and then trailers would get added on top of those.  I don't assume any people have control over what is sent.  Anything this size must be computer generated based on algorithms.  I'm more or less just curious/interested in how the DC operates I don't really have specific questions.


Someone can correct me if I’m wrong but I think that schedule is just an estimate based on freight forecasts.  So all factors considered the label drops end up being larger than expected therefore trailers get added


----------



## Luck (Nov 5, 2022)

MrT said:


> Yeah but from my pov we get a trailer schedule and then trailers would get added on top of those.  I don't assume any people have control over what is sent.  Anything this size must be computer generated based on algorithms.  I'm more or less just curious/interested in how the DC operates I don't really have specific questions.


Another store to DC TM here. DC is basically just the store on a more massice scale. Inbound recieves product on trailers. Just instead of one/two/three trailers a day, its dozens. 

Very similar to how the flow team used to unload, about half of what the DC gets is Flow, the other half reserve (backstock). 

If it is flow, Inbound unloads it directly onto conveyor systems that travel on a mezzanine across the building into the Outbound shipping wing where it is loaded on the store trailers. If it is reserve, is it built on pallets and put up in bulk racking. That racking is exactly the same red and green stuff as what you have at the store, just ~10 locations high (can be more or less, is based on size aka height of the pallets). Some really heavy/bulky/sturdy product are stacked and stored directly on the floor such as PIPO (those get stacked 4+ high on top of eachother by the way. Very fun when one is put away poorly and starts leaning or falls over). 

The warehouse team are handed a stack of labels at their start of shift and spend all day pulling from the racking. Somestimes pulling the entire pallet down, sometimes individual boxes in basically a suped up WAV. That product is then sent to Depal (de-palitization) which is owned by the outbound team, and thrown onto the conveyor system up onto the mezz toward the shipping wing. 

Outbound has a rotation sortation machine that drops product down chutes that lead to giant powered version of skate racks that go in and out of the trailer as OB tms load it in the trailer. 

Of course there is a lot of nuance that you could spend a lifetime learning. 
For example inbound unloads product is multiple different ways, sometimes by pulling it out via forklifts, sometimes unloading individual boxes by hand similar to the store unload. 
Some product is conveyable through the automated sorter, some cannot be (dog food bags etc.) And is manually brought to the stores trailer and built on pallets. 
Of course you are familar with overpacks, there is an entire department dedicated to handling product that gets sent in overpacks. 
Most product is stored in pallet quantities but we do have "openstock" (our version still being sealed cases just store in shelved versions of the racking). 

We still also make cardboard bales, have a compacter, have managers that hide in their office and you question what they actually do all day (lol) and we also get visitors from places like corporate where suddenly magically our focus is on cleaning up and the DC looks a lot shinier for the day of. 

Everything is just on a larger scale. Where a store might have one maintenance guy, we have an entire team 20 strong. A store may have reverse logistics handling damage and ESIM, we have two or three people staffed doing it 24/7. You guys might have a few locations where you store pallets to send back or use for othing things. We have dozens if not hundreds of stacks of pallets stacked 14 high all over the warehouse as well as many many more outside in the trailer yard as well as entire trailers filled with them too. 

The DC is just a store, except our customers are stores rather than people. And we sure get our fair share of Karen stores making complaints to make you think we were serving guests anyway 😉


----------



## MrT (Nov 5, 2022)

Luck said:


> Another store to DC TM here. DC is basically just the store on a more massice scale. Inbound recieves product on trailers. Just instead of one/two/three trailers a day, its dozens.
> 
> Very similar to how the flow team used to unload, about half of what the DC gets is Flow, the other half reserve (backstock).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  Definitely helps 😊


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 6, 2022)

I explained it to someone like this. If you've ever worked at walmart or anywhere that keeps inventory in the back.  Were also your backroom team just instead of us being in your backroom doing puts and pulls we do it at the DC and it gets added on the trucks you receive.  Most stores are within a few hours of a DC.


----------

